# Clean Shot Nock Outs Lighted Nocks



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking for a field report. Has anyone tried them? How long did the battery last? Durability? Thanks....


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought a couple, only took one out of the package, lasted about 20 shots before the nock broke, contacted there CS and they sent a replacement. After i recieved the replacement i got rid of them, they are bright though...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

STG8008 said:


> I bought a couple, only took one out of the package, lasted about 20 shots before the nock broke, contacted there CS and they sent a replacement. After i recieved the replacement i got rid of them, they are bright though...


Were you shooting Gold Tips?


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gold Tip Kinetics, the fit was nice and tight. I should say the nock didn't physiclly break, the nock fell out of the housing that it is in and would not light up anymore. It is a nice design being able to turn on & off the practice mode, but they have a few bugs they need to work out with them.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

STG8008 said:


> Gold Tip Kinetics, the fit was nice and tight. I should say the nock didn't physiclly break, the nock fell out of the housing that it is in and would not light up anymore. It is a nice design being able to turn on & off the practice mode, but they have a few bugs they need to work out with them.


Ok....They had a bad run of Gold Tip bushings that come with the package. Below is the response I got with from the Clean Shot rep today. This was on the AT site. You should be able to new bushings free of charge. 



> The thickness of the flange around the orange bushing was doubled in thickness. I will try to post up a photo that shows the difference. We were able to stop most of the bad GT bushings from getting on the market and all new product being distributed has been fixed. If you look at the photos of the Nock Out on our website, you will see the larger bushing thickness. If your Nock Outs have the smaller bushings, send us an email to [email protected] and we will send you out some new bushings.


 
If you're having a problem with the light going out after release, see below.



> The Nock Out was designed to fit all carbon shafts, but not all string servings. If you see the LED come on at the shot and then turn off in the air, the nock opening will need to be stretched to accommodate your serving. You should feel very little back pressure when the nock is stretched to fit your string.


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Never tried them but I have been using TGB lighted nocks and they are bright as hell and last a long time. They weight only 24grains. Best lighted nocks for the price. 6=30$


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Btek said:


> Never tried them but I have been using TGB lighted nocks and they are bright as hell and last a long time. They weight only 24grains. Best lighted nocks for the price. 6=30$


I used those nocks last year, worked great, zero issue, they only offer them in a S nock though....


----------

